# Goat milk soap, honey and chrysanthemum



## Pilar (Apr 14, 2013)

It has olive decoction Chrysanthemum morifolium, a type of chrysanthemum very popular in China and used in tea and you can see in the photo, coconut, castor, cocoa butter, corn, honey and butter. Goat milk with soda. 50% fragrance of lilacs and 50% ae lemongrass, orange, cinnamon, and lavender vetivert


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

Another beautiful soap, Pilar!  Lovely presentation as well


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the flowers on top. Its beautiful! Very beautiful!


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

Very unique and creative...two thumbs up!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 14, 2013)

wow that sounds amazing and looks sooo creamy!!!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you! The truth is a soap so .. so ductile, so cuddly. I enjoyed this experiment and had outstanding long. I'll try to explain my I+D in English :crazy::crazy::crazy:
Chrysanthemums that came in the package are those flowers that look about them, are dry because it is the most valuable component in addition to goat milk. There are many varieties and according consulted at the time put it in the net: The major components are flavones, essential oils (Chrysadiol, borneol, bornyl acetated camphor also called manzanilla), pigments (chrysanthemina, chrisanthemaxanthina), adenine, choline, vitamin B1 , tannins, waxes, rubber. The amount of Chrysanthemina, can be even of the order of 7%. It has been scientifically proven that flowers have antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, antifungal and hypotensive effects, thus making for dizziness, eye inflammation and make the skin more silky. It has potent inhibitory effects of anomalous cells. It has a arnidiol and is active against HIV (I dont know ..)
Good and much more, but clearly did not know  that it was so old tea in China and Japan and their qualities.


----------



## deedee1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the creamy colour of this soap , the bars look perfect, Thank you for sharing


----------



## Pilar (Apr 14, 2013)

deedee1 said:


> Love the creamy colour of this soap , the bars look perfect, Thank you for sharing


 Thank you! I do not know if you know that my first soap was in February, so I do not know of many things, including how it is going to behave, milk with soda. It was spectacular. Like a flan or pudding. It had shades of yellow and creamy. The worst was the gelling darkened but this morning, at 15 hours since I did ... it was ready to live. Do not understand why the soaps have to wait 24 hours to unmolding, none of the self that happens and I do my formulas are creamy. How strange!


----------



## claryza (Jan 31, 2015)

I just bump into this. May I ask whether you try to substitute the chrysanthemum tea? Not just fot the decor on top?


----------



## Pilar (Feb 18, 2015)

Chrysanthemum tea is very easy to get, it is usually sold in Asian stores, is a package with yellow flowers. You can ask them
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...tea-high-blood-pressure-cure-font-b-herbs.jpg


----------



## claryza (Feb 18, 2015)

I mean the chrysanthemum tea already in powder


----------

